# Cornell Open Spring 2014



## Kian (Mar 10, 2014)

The Cornell Open Spring 2014 will take place on April 27, 2014 in Ithaca, New York, USA. Check out the Cornell Open Spring 2014 website for more information and registration.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2014)

Sunday?


----------



## Divineskulls (Mar 10, 2014)

Yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayay! I'll most likely be there, unless something horrifically tragic or unexpected happens.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 10, 2014)

One of these days I'm going to make it to one of these...


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 10, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> One of these days I'm going to make it to one of these...



NCR 2014 is 17th May 2014 at the same location as last year.


----------



## patrickcuber (Mar 12, 2014)

Its a little too far my mom says. Im not even that far away.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> NCR 2014 is 17th May 2014 at the same location as last year.



Yeah I figured there would be an NCR one in May again. Not sure I'll be able to make it. Might have to skip a year. But I mean one of these days in some future year I will want to go to the Cornell one... good chance to visit my alma mater in the same trip and maybe bring some new cubing friends up the clock tower.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 2, 2014)

So yeah: http://union.cubingusa.com/cornellopen2014/psych.php?e=3x3


----------



## twirlyShells (Apr 10, 2014)

I will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hope to make it!


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Apr 11, 2014)

YES!!! I will DEFINITELY be coming!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

This will be my first NY comp.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> This will be my first NY comp.



I don't think NY is ready for you...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 11, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I don't think NY is ready for you...



Either is Iowa...


----------



## Owen (Apr 11, 2014)

Just registered. Look at the pysch sheet, hahahaha, someone I think decided to have a little fun.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2014)

TeddyKGB said:


> Either is Iowa...



We will at least give you a shot at a podium.


----------



## Kian (Apr 12, 2014)

Gonna be quite a battle between the Feliks/Mats clones.


----------



## Owen (Apr 13, 2014)

All SQ1 solvers, check the "Square-1" during registration! Last year was tragically SQ1-less.


----------



## kevkt (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait is it in Olin Hall or Hollister Hall?
The WCA page and Cubing USA page have different addresses


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Apr 27, 2014)

Kian said:


> Gonna be quite a battle between the Feliks/Mats clones.



I saw that, was it an error with the Cubing USA system?


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 27, 2014)

lol pyra


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2014)

Specs112 said:


> lol pyra



Could you specify?


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 27, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Could you specify?



Signed up for pyra even though I haven't solved one in ~2 years, forgot to practice it.

As it turned out:
1. I completely forgot how pyra works.
2. There was no cutoff, so they were required to let me make random moves/Bob Burton method.

Don't remember exact times but it was like, DNF 1:15 1:15 2:30 3:45.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 27, 2014)

Specs112 said:


> Signed up for pyra even though I haven't solved one in ~2 years, forgot to practice it.
> 
> As it turned out:
> 1. I completely forgot how pyra works.
> ...



lol

You could have just done Bob Burton and gotten at least sub-1 on every solve


----------



## Kian (Apr 30, 2014)

Results are posted here.


----------

